# Ccm Motorcycle 1910



## David Brown (May 23, 2016)

My 1910 CCM motorcycle.Picture take in old shop not far from me.Shop opened in early 1900,s not much has changes since. Closed since the 1970,sThe other fellows Father started the shop.sold motorcycles and bicycles  plus wood woking and lots of other things. Bike is in the UK now


----------



## XBPete (May 23, 2016)

Very cool in every way I can say.. 

Most excellent picture!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 23, 2016)

That photo looks magical.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 23, 2016)

wow very nice . thanks for putting this on dave  from bicycle larry


----------



## Whizzerick (May 24, 2016)

Stunning bike... I believe they used Motosacoche engines?


----------



## David Brown (May 24, 2016)

Yes they did.


----------



## rickyd (May 26, 2016)

Very, very well lit photograph, thanks for sharing it. Nice bike to!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

it's not geared to go fast, but it looks like a hoot, and should climb anything


----------



## thehugheseum (May 29, 2016)

oh ya those are great


----------



## locomotion (Jun 2, 2016)

very nice picture Dave, tks for sharing
that shop is a dream and so is that CCM motorcycle!!!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Incredible machine!!!!!!!


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2016)

Me like!!!!!!!!


----------

